# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  HyperAdapt, adaptive self-lacing shoe, Nike, Inc., Beaverton, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nike, Inc.

Home page - nike.com/adapt

"Nike hyperadapt 1.0 manifests the unimginable"

March 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Everything we know about Nike's new self-lacing shoe: The HyperAdapt 1.0

Published on Mar 18, 2016




> Here's every fact about Nike's HyperAdapt 1.0, the first self-lacing shoe coming to you by the end of 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Nike's self-tying shoe

Published on Mar 22, 2016




> The future is now, 'Back to the Future' style. Nike has introduced the Hyperadapt 1.0, a cool new shoe, that ties itself.
> 
> Read the full story:
> "Nike unwraps new self-tying shoe"
> 
> March 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Meet the HyperAdapt, Nike's awesome new power-lacing sneaker

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> Nike's Tinker Hatfield and Tiffany Beers explain the new power-lacing HyperAdapt 1.0 and demonstrate how to charge the sneakers, and tighten and loosen the laces with the touch of a button.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nike's self-lacing HyperAdapt shoes go on sale November 28th"
Just put it on, and the shoe's laces tighten themselves to the right fit.

by Richard Lawler
September 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

First Look: 2016 Nike Mag with Power Laces on feet!

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> We get to finally try on the self-lacing Nike Mag inspired from Back to the Future II.






We wear-test the self-lacing Nike MAG. It's awesome!

Published on Oct 4, 2016

"How to get the 2016 Nike Mag"
The Nike Mag, complete with “Adaptive Fit,” to be released in partnership with The Michael J. Fox Foundation in effort to speed a cure for Parkinson’s. 

October 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Nike’s limited edition self-lacing ‘Back to the Future’ shoes

Published on Oct 6, 2016




> Nike announced earlier this week that it will be releasing a new edition of the Nike Mags, its self-lacing shoes inspired by Back to the Future. There are only 89 pairs, which will be raffled off with proceeds benefiting the Michael J. Park Foundation‘s research on Parkinson’s disease. TechCrunch got a chance to (briefly) try on a pair of Mags and discuss the technology with Nike Senior Innovator Tiffany Beers.

----------


## Airicist

Dope Tech: Self Lacing Nike HyperAdapt 1.0!

Published on Dec 1, 2016




> The $720 Nike Self Lacing HyperAdapt!

----------


## Airicist

Are Nike's amazing $720 Self-Lacing HyperAdapt 1.0's worth it?

Published on Dec 22, 2016




> The Nike HyperAdapt 1.0 shoes are self-lacing shoes straight from the future. Is your wallet ready for the future?

----------


## Airicist

Nike HyperAdapt 1.0: Hands-On

Published on Jan 4, 2017

"Nike's senior innovator on the challenge of designing a self-lacing shoe"
Tiffany Beers and Tinker Hatfield will be on the Engadget CES Stage tomorrow at 1:30PM ET.

by Edgar Alvarez
January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Nike HyperAdapt and Mag: the future of footwear

Published on Jan 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Self-lacing Nike Hyperadapt unboxing & try-on

Published on Jan 14, 2018




> We finally had a chance to unbox and try on the Nike Hyperadapt 1.0.

----------


## Airicist

Nike self-lacing shoes put a ton of tech under your feet

Published on Jan 15, 2019




> Nike Adapt BB is the second generation of self-lacing shoes. The updated sneakers are more affordable at $350, pair over Bluetooth, and remember how you like the fit of your shoes. We visited Nike’s campus to try them on and talk to Tinker Hatfield, the designer behind the self-lacing concept.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Nike Adapt BB

Published on Jan 15, 2019




> Power laces for the perfect fit.
> 
> Introducing Nike Adapt BB, designed with electro adaptive reactive lacing that automatically locks you in at the press of a button.

----------


## Airicist

Nike's Adapt BB Hands-On: First app-controlled, self-lacing basketball shoes

Published on Jan 15, 2019




> Nike has officially introduced its first self-lacing basketball shoes, the Adapt BB. These new sneakers are designed to provide a "truly customized fit for every basketball player," according to the company, thanks to a power-lacing system called FitAdapt that can be adjusted manually or with a smartphone app.

----------


## Airicist

Nike Adapt BB hands-on

Published on Jan 15, 2019




> Nike announced its first self-lacing sneaker that will be worn in the NBA. We got to try them on.

----------


## Airicist

Here’s what you need to know about the Nike Adapt BB

Published on Jan 15, 2019




> Serving as an introduction into to future of Nike Basketball, the Swoosh is ready to introduce the self-lacing Adapt BB marvel. Utilizing technology that has been in development for years, the Adapt can be individually synchronized to an app on your phone, providing the best fit possible and catering to the individual wearer’s specific needs.

----------


## Airicist

Inside the revolutionary Nike Adapt BB, a custom shoe for everyone

Published on Jan 16, 2019




> Has Nike delivered its promise of an intelligent sports shoe- the Nike Adapt BB- made just for us?

----------


## Airicist

Nike Adapt BB unboxing - Futuristic self lacing sneakers

Published on Feb 9, 2019




> The Nike Adapt BB self lacing sneakers are the most futuristic shoes on the planet. This is the first Nike Adapt BB unboxing.

----------


## Airicist

Here's why the Nike Adapt BB is worth $350

Published on Feb 15, 2019




> Nike’s Adapt BB sneaker is the future of basketball footwear, equipped with its self-lacing E.A.R.L. technology and complete synchronization with your phone. Pairs officially release on February 17th for $350 USD.

----------


## Airicist

Nike Adapt BB unboxing: Nike's self lacing hoops shoes

Published on Mar 9, 2019




> Self lacing shoes have made their way from Back to the Future, and Nike is expanding its line of Nike Adapt self lacing shoes. Digital Trends scored a pair of the Nike Adapt BB, size 11.5, and it's time to unbox these shoes and see if they are worth the $350 price tag.

----------


## Airicist

Self lacing basketball shoes? Nike Adapt BB review

Published on Mar 28, 2019




> Nike's Adapt BB is a performance self lacing basketball shoe based on Nike's self lacing shoe designs seen in both the Nike Air Mag as seen in the movie Back to the Future, and the Nike Hyperadapt. While a number of reviewers have gotten hands on with the Nike Adapt BB, we're stepping up and letting them lace themselves up on the court. 
> 
> We tested the Adapt BB on both street courts and hardwood, playing over 30 pick-up games in them. So how comfortable and responsive are the Nike Adapt BB's? Find out in our full hands on review.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & Review - Nike Adapt BB Dark Grey - World's Smartest Self-Lacing Shoe?

Published on Apr 24, 2019




> Today we unbox and test the all new Nike Adapt BB! We take a closer look at this self lacing shoe and see why its worth $350! These smart shoes are one of a kind and really set apart from any other shoe on the planet!

----------


## Airicist

Show and tell: Nike's Adapt BB power-lacing shoes!

Published on Jul 1, 2019




> We've been waiting so long for self-lacing shoes, and now's our chance to try on Nike's Adapt BB with power lacing! Friend of Tested Steve Lin brings in his rare pair of Nike MAG sneakers as well as the new Adapt BB in a Back to the Future-inspired colorway. Here's how well the power lacing works!

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing and review - Nike Adapt BB 2.0 - World's smartest self-lacing shoe is back!

March 5, 2020




> Today we unbox and test the all new Nike Adapt BB 2.0! We take a closer look at this self lacing shoe and see why its worth $400! These smart shoes are one of a kind and really set apart from any other shoe on the planet!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nike Gave Its Classic Air Jordan 11 Sneakers a High-Tech, Self-Lacing Makeover"
The style is a futuristic update of Jordan's favorite pair.

by Martin Lerma
December 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

The Auto-Lacing AIR JORDAN 11 ADAPT Unboxing & Review

Dec 30, 2020




> In the studio today we have the new Air Jordan 11 Adapt! The Air Jordan 11 Adapt 25th anniversary had a release date of December 30th 2020 and a retail price of $500! The Air Jordan XI Adapt features Nike's FitAdapt self lacing technology and comes in a colorway similar to the columbias. Check out my full Air Jordan 11 Adapt Unboxing, Review and On Feet to learn more!

----------

